# Hijacking Ads



## Zevida

I keep getting hijacked by ads for iOS games. Words with Friends and Wizard of Oz. It happens when I click on a thread title or sometimes into a forum.

This is in Safari on iOS.


----------



## SullyND

This happens from time to time. I've put a restriction on installing apps to avoid it.


----------



## Zevida

How does that help? This isn't installing the app, it's just taking over Safari then opening the App Store.


----------



## SullyND

Zevida said:


> How does that help? This isn't installing the app, it's just taking over Safari then opening the App Store.


It can't open the App Store if you have it restricted. Not saying TCF shouldn't address it (if they can) just pointing out that restrictions "work".


----------



## David Bott

I sent a note to the ad networks to see if any can find it. It is hard without any real data like the seeing ad call code in the page at the time or something. 

Thanks


----------



## David Bott

I received a report back they blocked the provider of those game ads by that maker.


----------



## realityboy

I'm getting these as well. I do have a block on opening the App Store, but they're still directing me to a blank page/page with the Words with Friends icon. 

Just this morning, I was sent to (1st 2 showed a blank page, the 3rd showed the Words with Friends icon): "http://mbttd.com/engine/click/cOc3VwcGx5X3BsYXRmb3JtX2FjY291bnRfaWQ9NjcxMSZzdXBwbHlfcGxhdGZvcm1faWQ9MzIyOCZsaW5lX2l0ZW1faWQ9MTIxOTEx"

And 

"http://tracking.crobo.com/aff_r?offer_id=12269&aff_id=2454&url=https%3A%2F%2F60660.api-01.com%2Fserve%3Faction%3Dclick%26publisher_id%3D60660%26site_id%3D53556%26offer_id%3D286790%26ref_id%3D102d1860cc6265ee533e0e561dd7db%26sub_publisher%3D2454%26ios_ifa%3D%26advertiser_sub_campaign%3DW2_1_1_crob_250_ios_all_cpi_tier1-push&urlauth=515255279807903415082996618982"

And

"https://61192.api-01.com/serve?action=click&publisher_id=61192&site_id=53556&offer_id=286790&invoke_id=15902&ref_id=CD30161p___41825___85161___ZmdXVpZD04MjBkNTJhOC0wMmQxLTRlMzItYmI2Zi1kZGZlMzBhYzhmOWM&sub_publisher=CD30161&unid=&advertiser_sub_campaign=_1_1_glis_262_iOS_iPhone_CPI_non-incent"

I'm also on Safari on iOS (iPhone 6+).


----------



## David Bott

Thanks for the added info. I have sent this on.


----------



## realityboy

Awesome. Possibly coincidence, but I'm not getting them anymore.


----------



## robojerk

Words with friends and a few other ads keep doing this on my wife's iPhone.


----------



## redrouteone

I'm still seeing these from time to time. I just got one that sent me to the left app.


----------



## evaporated

This is happening to me today. A lot.


----------

